# Toro 521 friction disc



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone have specific experience on these? My disc has maybe 3/16 rubber on it but seems to be a bit far from the drive plate. I feel like it should be thicker. Anyone know about these?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just try to compare with a new one on parts direct or equivalent or google your model with friction disk and likely one will show up.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

How's it workjng for you? Can you spin the wheels holding the machine back?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been able to adjust it to work but it seems like I'm stretching it. I changed an adjustment on the arm in the body where there's a bolt in one of 3 holes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I own one of the 521 blowers but havent had any problems so I'm not much help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry this has its taken a few days but I'm sitting here with a new friction wheel for a 521 from the outer edge of the rubber to the inner edge is about 1/4 of an inch


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> Anyone have specific experience on these? My disc has maybe 3/16 rubber on it but seems to be a bit far from the drive plate. I feel like it should be thicker. Anyone know about these?


 it would help a IDIOT that I have been called by some people here. if you post some pic's. so I know the score on that 1.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> it would help a IDIOT that I have been called by some people here. if you post some pic's. so I know the score on that 1.


 think I gave him the info on this one my brother. last year when my 521E stopped moving I though I had replaced the belts so I ordered a new friction wheel but a few days later I realized I had not changed the belts. if nt need or wants a friction wheel for his i'll send him this one if he pm's me his address


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> think I gave him the info on this one my brother. last year when my 521E stopped moving I though I had replaced the belts so I ordered a new friction wheel but a few days later I realized I had not changed the belts. if nt need or wants a friction wheel for his i'll send him this one if he pm's me his address


 Did not mean to steal your thunder. MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> think I gave him the info on this one my brother. last year when my 521E stopped moving I though I had replaced the belts so I ordered a new friction wheel but a few days later I realized I had not changed the belts. if nt need or wants a friction wheel for his i'll send him this one if he pm's me his address



PM Sent and thanks for the offer. It's my father's machine and he doesn't maintain it AT ALL. Now it's up to me to use. It's been sitting in my garage after going through all the other maintenance on it waiting for me to decide to put a disc in or not. I even cut more teeth in the chute so I can rotate it more.

Maybe tomorrow I'll pull the cover and snap a pic or two for fun.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

come on and get dads 521 in good working order, that's what sons are for. my dad had a motorhome, guess who got stuck with maintenance and repairs


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks detdrbuzzard, I got the disk today and here's a comparison of old/new. I'm going to reverse my previous adjustments and install this one, then re-evaluate the adjustment.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> Thanks detdrbuzzard, I got the disk today and here's a comparison of old/new. I'm going to reverse my previous adjustments and install this one, then re-evaluate the adjustment.


you are welcome nt40lanman
I would say that the friction wheels is a little worn down


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Runs great!! I dropped it off at Dads yesterday but it'll be me using it anyway. PM me your e-mail so I can send you some coffee or a six-pack!!


----------

